

How to prevent content theft using Apache mod_rewrite or F5 iRules - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/10/21/how-to-prevent-content-theft-using-apache-mod_rewrite-or-f5.aspx

======
streety
I've enjoyed some of the posts on the f5 devcentral site but this fell short.
The premise of the article is flawed. The 'solution' presented tackles
hotlinking only and doesn't prevent someone on your site saving an image to
their hard drive and then uploading that image to their own site later on.

The solution tackles bandwidth theft, not content theft.

